# Canon EOS Rebel T3 12.2 MP CMOS Digital SLR



## djlen (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm looking at this camera and am wondering if I can get some feedback on it. And also
am wondering what are some of the best places to shop for cameras, on line.


Regards, 
Len


----------



## jrizal (Jan 9, 2013)

Lowest model in Canon's current DSLR line up. Takes decent pictures but is plasticky (feels like a toy) and has no self cleaning sensor. For the same amount of money give or take I would get a T2i or a Nikon D3100. Also, Costco has a bundle for the T3i for $729 with a 250mm zoom and bag. This not to say the T3 is bad but there are similar priced cameras with better specs out there.

PS The better online camera retailers out there are B&H, Adorama, and Cameta which I believe are all base in NY. For used gear KEH is recommended. From what I've heard the brick and mortar store of B&H is awesome. But being from LA, I really can't say.


----------



## djlen (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.   I am not one to buy used electronics of any kind.   Got burned a few times.  
Others have made similar comments regarding the T3's feel but say they take nice pictures and have 
many features for the money.  But I am open to suggestions.   Trying to learn here.

Regards, 
Len


----------



## Tsy72001 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have an LOVE this model.


----------



## scaryloud (Jan 10, 2013)

You can still find the T2i new.  It is a far better camera.


----------



## djlen (Jan 10, 2013)

I'll have to put some of these up for comparison of features for the money.  The money.......the money......don't know whether I can afford what 
a lot of these guys go for.


----------



## djlen (Jan 11, 2013)

OK, I'm now comparing the T3i with the Nikon D5100, which despite better specs. is somewhat less expensive than the T3i.   I like to hear some
opinions for you guys on these two cameras.   The Nikon seems like much more camera for the money.
Thoughts?

Regards, 
Len


----------

